

A home button with a display - wietsehage
http://wietsehage.nl/post/9502729296/a-home-button-with-a-display

======
kirillzubovsky
Interesting idea, but what would they display on this button?

It a way, this is such an old technology. Remember the old flip phones with a
secondary screen on the front, displaying time and showing you number of new
text messages? Maybe something like this, but then again, why?

~~~
wietsehage
If it where a small high resolution oled display (32x32) they could show an
app icon for when attention is needed for this specific app. You could have a
little Facebook icon slowly fading in and out as an extension tot the
notification center.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Interesting, I guess they could, although personally I'd disable that feature
immediately.

